# Did anyone's LO start walking and then stop?



## RedRose

About six weeks ago Lily started to take 2/3 steps at a time, and then randomly walked across the room, but she's gone back to totally crawling. She doesn't even seem to want to stand up much either, it's like she's lost interest!

Did anyone find this with their LO? I was expecting that once she realised she could walk she would be off!

Thanks:flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby's first steps were at 14.5 months, but she then refused to do any more until 17 months!


----------



## lynne192

my son was 18months before he could walk alot of time babies that crawl are more likely to take thier time because they already have a quick and steady way to get around xx


----------



## bump_wanted

Ollie will probably do the same he always does something like say clap his hands when he was like 9 month then stopped doin it til the other day at 13 months xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy took her first steps at 14 months (over 3 months ago!), can walk about 20 steps when she wants but 99%of the time she won't walk. She always crawls. Daisy doesn't like standing up that much either. Physically there is nothing stopping her walking but it is as if she has some sort of emotional/confidence block stopping her from doing it.


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Ben took 3 or 4 unaided steps at about 12 months and well I'm
Still waiting for some more!!!!! He loves crawling so I'm not holding out any hope of it happening soon


----------



## rosie272

Yeah, Charlie started cruising and walking holding my hands at 11 months, then discovered bum shuffling and stopped trying at all till he was 16.5 months. She'll do it again when she feels like it probably :haha: I knew Charlie could do it, but he just didn't want to!


----------



## sun

Bun took a few unaided steps at 13 months, but didn't walk again until 15.5 months! xx


----------



## RedRose

Thanks everyone!

It's funny, isn't it? You'd think once they could walk they would prefer it to crawling :dohh:


----------



## jensonsmummy

i was thinking this exactly. My LO took 14 steps last week (got it on camera ;) ) and i thought that was him away. Hasnt done it since


----------



## future_numan

Emily took a couple of steps on her own a couple of weeks ago and since then nothing.. they do it on their own due time !


----------



## xbabybumpx

My lo must be in the minorty then because she took her first steps a couple of weeks ago and hasint stopped since! She can even run now lol x


----------



## littleone2010

My lo took steps before her first birthday, then went off it and continued to hold things and cruise ect then the last 2 weeks or so has been walking on her own more and more. She did it 50% of the time, now the last few days she hardly crawls atall and is walking everywhere even trying to run.
I would say though its typical, like things she has started to say - she will do it for like 2 days and then stop saying it, like she forgot or something! lol

I think when they perfect their walking to a point its faster than crawling, thats when they will choose to do it.. until she perfected it she MUCH prfered to crawl as it was faster and no falling over! lol xx


----------



## RedRose

littleone2010 that makes a lot of sense :thumbup: thank you!


----------



## hattiehippo

Yeh, at 13 months totally out of the blue, Tom walked about 20 steps in the middle of a restuarant....then refused to walk on his own again for a month. But when he did go again he just kept going and going.


----------



## lisa9999

Sophie took her first steps at 12 months, then she went totally off the boil and refused to do it again - then, when she was 13 months, she took off, straight across the room and that was it! No stopping her since xx


----------

